# Sea turtle hatchlings making their way to the ocean



## Josh (Dec 15, 2009)

The company I work for has an annual trip and this year we all went down to San Jose Del Cabo, Baja, Mexico. I arrived back home yesterday. On Monday morning a sea turtle nest was hatching and the hatchlings were making their way to the ocean. I didn't make it down to the beach in time to see them, but here are a few photos and a video my coworkers took that I thought you all might enjoy!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=veJat-IjiYQ


----------



## ChiKat (Dec 15, 2009)

OMG that is amazing!! I would give anything to have seen that in person.
Are they loggerhead turtles? 
Thanks so much for sharing the pictures!! I taught a unit on endangered sea turtles to my 4th graders and I bet they would love to see these pictures!


----------



## Candy (Dec 15, 2009)

That is so cool Josh. I can't wait until Alexander and Noah get home so they can watch the video. Wow! They sure get pushed around a lot. I don't think they're very fragile with the waves hitting them like they are. I really enjoyed watching it. Thanks.


----------



## krissy (Dec 15, 2009)

thats the cutest thing i have ever seen  thanks for sharing it put a smile on my face


----------



## dmmj (Dec 15, 2009)

Good thing I was not there I would have scooped them up and taken them to the ocean.


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Dec 15, 2009)

So amazing! How amazing nature is!


----------



## Isa (Dec 15, 2009)

OMG Beautiful pictures Josh! You are right Jordan, how amazing nature is!


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Dec 15, 2009)

Did the crowd of people shoo away the birds and crabs that prey upon the babies? That would be a gratifying job!


----------



## Josh (Dec 16, 2009)

The crowd of people definitely dissuaded the birds from coming too close. I didn't see any crabs but I'm pretty sure the turtles had a good number of folks protecting them.


----------



## Kymiie (Dec 16, 2009)

Did all of them make it becasue iv heard that birds try and eat them before they get into the sea?
xx


----------



## spikethebest (Dec 16, 2009)

i want to go there. i tried to google map it, but was unsuccessful. can anyone please post a screenshot with its location on a map?

thanks!


----------



## sulcata (Dec 17, 2009)

spikethebest said:


> i want to go there. i tried to google map it, but was unsuccessful. can anyone please post a screenshot with its location on a map?
> 
> thanks!


here you go!
http://www.cabosanlucas.ca/cabosanlucas_maps.asp

beautiful pics btw


----------



## spikethebest (Dec 17, 2009)

sulcata said:


> spikethebest said:
> 
> 
> > i want to go there. i tried to google map it, but was unsuccessful. can anyone please post a screenshot with its location on a map?
> ...



THANK YOU SOOO MUCH FOR THE MAPS!!! I AM LEAVING THIS WEEKEND FOR THIS PLACE AND WILL STAY FOR A WEEK... WISH ME LUCK!! W000T!


----------



## Merrit321 (Dec 21, 2009)

Cool! Must have taken that poor turtle half an hour just to get off the beach


----------

